# First cat for our family, Need help with Questions



## flmom08 (Sep 21, 2012)

We our looking to add a new addition to our family, a kitten.

Husband and I are both animal lovers and would like for my two young boys to also enjoy the love of an animal, learn respect, boundaries, and responsibilities that come with a family pet.

Husband has never had a cat. My parents had several from the time I was a teenager to young adult. So I know what its like to have cat and the love and bond they can have with their human family members.

We are not going to go through a breeder, but will adopt..either from animal services or a private rescue group.

I have a few questions I was hoping to get opinions/experiences on regarding getting a kitten.

1. *Allergies.* My husband has been around my parents cats and has a mild cat allergy. He does not seem to concerned since it is mild, we are hoping you will become fully immune to whatever cat we choose in time...what are some tips for minimizing allergies in your home? Furminator? baths?

2. *Cat Hair. *I noticed with experience with family and friends cats that the shorter hair cats actually shed more! While my familys medium-long hair cats didnt shed all over your clothes and sofa as bad. Is this your experience? Or is it a cat by cat situation? Do certain colored cats shed more?

3. *Claws.* How often do these need to be cut? Has anyone had success with soft paws?

4. *litter box. *I was hoping to have the litter box in the bathtub of an unused bathroom. Was hoping to get an Omega Paw litter box for there but it wont fit, is making your own litter box from a plastic bin a good idea?

5. *litter.* which litters work with keeping smell down better than others?

6.* Fleas.* When you adopt from the shelter how do you handle the fleas, and keep from exposing your home with fleas? do I take them right to the vet after leaving the shelter? Do I give them a bath as soon as I get home?

7. *Gender.* Is it really true that male cats are a bit fit for a family with kids than a female?

8. *Food.* would love reccommendations on a good cat food brand, but also one that doesnt cost an arm and a leg.

*which to choose??*
A friend has an outdoor cat just had kittens last week. She knows we are thinking of getting a kitten and told us when they are ready we are welcome to pick which ever one we would like (if we want). She has the kittens/mama in a big playpin type thing on her covered back porch. Shes feeding mama high quality food and said the mama has always been sweet and is taking great care of her kittens (although one died a few days ago  ) (however every time she tried to get her in a crate to take to get spayed she would freak and leave for a week). Two kittens are orange tabbys,1 is brown/gray tabby and one is a calico. Not sure of genders, or if they will be short or medium hair yet (not sure who the daddy cat is). I'm not sure if I should adopt one of these kittens or wait for a medium hair kitten to show up at the shelter (thinking medium hair because of the less shedding.) if I do go with one of these babies do calico/tabbys or orange tabbys shed more? whats an appropriate age to take one home? Is it better to take one of the kittens earlier than 12 weeks since they are outside?

*when choosing the kitten do I find one who seems most accepting of our boys, do I pick the calmest one, do I pick the most playful...any tips for kitten picking?*

Thanks for any input you can give, I know this is long but I want to make sure I pick the right kitten for our family.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

flmom08 said:


> We our looking to add a new addition to our family, a kitten.
> 
> Husband and I are both animal lovers and would like for my two young boys to also enjoy the love of an animal, learn respect, boundaries, and responsibilities that come with a family pet.
> 
> ...


Your asking all the right questions. It will be great for your boys to grow up with a cat or cats. Very fond memories and respect for animals!


----------



## Sara_WA (Sep 16, 2012)

My husband is allergic to our cats. We have found that if we keep them out of our bedroom and so long as he doesn't stick his face directly into a cat, he's okay.  I don't bathe them or even brush them on a regular basis.

From my own experience, I haven't noticed much pattern as to which cats shed more or less. My mother has a DMH who sheds just as much as my DSH and Siamese mix. Her DSH who passed away recently, on the other hand, did not shed nearly as much. I think it really is a toss-up. Just as a note, allergies aren't really due to the fur, but more so the dander. 

Gender-wise, I do find males to be more laid-back in a lot of cases. This is by no means an absolute. If you are looking for a specific personality, is your heart set on a tiny kitten, or would you consider a slightly older cat? If you adopt an older kitten (say, between six months and a year) or an adult, you'll have a better idea of what the personality is like.

Every rescue I've known has been careful about getting fleas off animals as soon as they admit them, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

Food-wise, I think canned is the way to go (or raw, with an adult cat). If you have a kitten, you can feed multiple timed feedings per day-- how often would depend on age. With past kittens, several times daily I'd put the food down, let them eat as much as they wanted for twenty minutes or so, and then take the food away. I feed EVO 95% canned currently. One 13oz can is about $2.50 here, and is enough for one day for my two adult male cats.

If you do decide on little baby kittens, two is better than one-- it helps their social development. I'd pick kitties that were not shy, tolerant of being held, but not necessarily overly calm-- you want them to be robust, and being too calm may be a sign of sickliness in a kitten. I would wait to take them home until 8 weeks unless mom is feral.


----------



## Sara_WA (Sep 16, 2012)

Quick little addendum-- especially since one kitty in her litter died, it really might be wise to have the mother cat of your friend's litter tested for FeLV and FIV before taking her kitties home. While some cats can live comfortably with those diseases for some time, that is not always the case, and it might be heartbreaking for your children if their kitten does not do well.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Here are some thoughts:



flmom08 said:


> 1. *Allergies.* My husband has been around my parents cats and has a mild cat allergy. He does not seem to concerned since it is mild, we are hoping you will become fully immune to whatever cat we choose in time...what are some tips for minimizing allergies in your home? Furminator? baths?
> 
> Most cat allergies are related to a protein found in cat saliva, called Fel d1. Individual cats produce this protein in different amounts, and people are more likely to be allergic to cats that produce Fel d1 in larger amounts. In general (but recognize one must always be cautious with generalizations), female cats tend to produce less Fel d1 than do males, and light-haired cats tend to produce less Fel d1 than do darker-haired cats. A good HEPA vacuum and/or air purifier might help, if that's possible given your budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*thoughts*

Good luck!!  Your boys will have years of great memories and companionship!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi there! Welcome to the forums :}
　
I will give you my thoughts and opinions on your questions.

First off, will the kitty be indoors or outdoors? 

For safety reasons, it's better off that the kitty is a full indoors cat with no access to the outdoors. Even if kitty is going to be full indoors, BUY A COLLAR AND ID TAG and get kitty microchipped! I have heard so many sad stories about indoor kitties getting out and getting lost forever, and they never wore a collar or ID. If you have concerns about collar safety, buy a safety collar like the Rogz brand:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/8-Inch-Safeloc-Breakaway-Adjustable-Collar/dp/B003V4ARGE"]http://www.amazon.com/8-Inch-Safeloc-Breakaway-Adjustable-Collar/dp/B003V4ARGE[/ame]

I know that link looks horribly formatted, but it does work if you click on it ;}

They are amazing and durable, and break away if the cat is trapped anywhere. My cat wears a Rogz collar every moment of every day, and she is outdoors during the day. She has never "lost" a Rogz collar or gotten caught/trapped anywhere.

Okay, now onto the questions :}

1. *Allergies.* 
My boyfriend is also allergic to cats, but he is able to spend extended periods of time around my cat. I think he did build up an immunity to her over time, but this cannot be relied on. I brush my cat regularly (every other day). Also, vacuum a lot! ;} It can also help to install a HEPA filter in your air conditioning unit or buy a small HEPA filter machine/ionic air machine, if the allergies are bad.
　
I advise being careful with a Furminator. They are good for occasional use, but not all the time. I actually overbrushed my cat once and brushed a giant bald spot onto her! Also, Furminators are mostly for loosening/removing the undercoat and aren't so good for outer coat/dander control. 

Use a Zoom Groom brush like one of these:

http://www.petco.com/product/106332/KONG-Cat-Zoom-Groom-Brush.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductListTopRated_Cat_4-_-KONG%20Cat%20Zoom%20Groom%20Brush-106332

Or these awesome cat-hair gloves:

http://petsupplies.nextdaypets.com/buy/Cat-Grooming-Glove~16991/
These work AMAZINGLY WELL!

These wipes are also amazing for everyday use/dander and fur control:

http://www.petco.com/product/116491/Natures-Miracle-Just-for-Cats-Dander-Destroyer-Coat-Wipes.aspx

http://www.petco.com/product/116490/Petkin-Unscented-Cat-Wipes.aspx
I use wipes on my cat every day, especially to clean her paws. She is outdoors-indoors.

I advise bathing your cat. If you use a mild shampoo MADE for cats, your cat will be FINE with frequent bathing. Some people believe cats will develop horrific skin issues if they are bathed, but this is ridiculous as long as you wash all of the soap off. I have been bathing my cat every other week for many years, and she has never had a single issue. Get a kitten used to baths EARLY in life!! ;}

http://www.petco.com/product/11904/8-in-1-Perfect-Coat-Shed-Control-And-Hairball-Shampoo-for-Cats.aspx?CoreCat=MM_CatSupplies_Grooming

There is nothing wrong with bathing a cat.
　
2. *Cat Hair. *
It's not so much a shorthair-vs-longhair/medium-hair question as it is a question about undercoat. My shorthair cat is pretty much all undercoat - her guard hairs are nearly nonexistant. Thus, she sheds continually, and "blows" her coat once a year in the summer. 

However, my first cat, who was also a shorthair, had a really sparse undercoat and a thick, full outer coat, and he hardly shed at all. So, it IS a bit of a "cat-by-cat" basis. Any cat who is well-groomed and well-brushed will shed minimally, but every cat WILL shed.
　
3. *Claws.* 
I trim my cat's claws every 3-5 weeks, depending. She has a scratching post, but it does not really wear down her claws much. You will quickly become an expert at trimming claws and judging whether or not another trim is due! It's very easy once you and the kitty are used to it. 

I've never used Soft Paws myself, but I'd really rather trim than use them, since it IS possible that the Soft Paws could fall off. Plus, I don't like the feeling of things caught under my fingernails, and imagine Soft Paws to be a bit like that feeling for cats.

4. *litter box. *
Your cat may have a hard time getting into the bathtub, to be honest. I'd avoid putting the litterbox in the bathtub at all. While it's a kitten, the bathtub will be too tall for it, and even once it's an adult, it could slip on the rim or in the tub itself. Plus, it could be discouraging for the cat to have to make a huge leap every time it has to use the restroom. 

If you need to go the bathtub route, make a ramp leading up to the tub so kitty can just walk up the ramp.

I lay out several litter mats around my cat's litterbox. This way, even though she tracks litter outside the box, I just roll up the mats and shake them outside.

http://petprojectblog.com/archives/cats/make-your-own-cat-litter-box/
　
You can totally use a storage container, though!
　
5. *litter.* 
I use Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra. I have been through many, many types of litter through the years, and Dr. Elsey's is by far my favorite. It is fantastic. It keeps odor down and clumps well.

http://www.preciouscat.com/product/ultra/

IMO, the "scented" litters I have tried have only made odor problems worse!

6.* Fleas.* 
I'd either take kitty straight to the vet for a checkup and flea treatment, or pick up some topical flea treatment before you get your cat. I have used Revolution on my cat for many years:

https://www.revolution4cats.com/default.aspx

It's totally safe. Even if you plan on keeping your cat indoors all the time, you may still want to consider a monthly topical flea treatment, in the off-chance that someone human brings fleas in, or your pet is exposed to them at the vet's, etc.

7. *Gender.* 
Some people will say this is crap, but it has been my experience that a male cat, neutered early, is far more affectionate, tolerant, and well-mannered than a spayed female. This is a generalization, but it is also my belief/opinion. I have known dozens of cats in my life, and on the whole, the females are somewhat more mean, skittish, or destructive than the males. My male cat was a total sweetheart; my female cat is skittish and standoffish. Given the choice, I would adopt a male cat.

8. *Food.* 
Please, please feed your cat canned (wet) food! Please _don't_ feed kibble even though it may seem cheaper. Dry food is horrible for cats and leads to all kinds of issues, plus it is far more likely to be contaminated or grow bacteria than canned food. Don't skimp on this particular expense for your kitty. The food is by FAR the most important consideration - a cat will use a box filled with newspaper as a litterbox, but you WANT kitty to be eating a good, high-quality, grain-free canned food.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/75458-info-links-why-canned-better-than-all-dry-diet.html

Here are some good brands:
-Weruva
-EVO 95%
-Wellness CORE
-Merrick Before Grain
-Ziwipeak

Shop around for bargains. You may be able to find one of those brands on sale at a pet store, or it may actually turn out cheaper to order online if you can find an online store that offers free shipping!

*which to choose??*
The earliest adviseable time to take a kitten from its mother is 8 weeks. 10 and 12 weeks are also fine; this will allow the kitten to be well-socialized. 

*any tips for kitten picking? *
Kittens should ALWAYS be playful ;} A truly calm one *could* be ill. (Or just tired out!) If it's feasible/possible, take your kids to meet the kittens once the kittens are old enough. This will allow for two things: the kittens to get used to you and your scents, and for your kids to see the kittens and get a feel for which one THEY like best. Try to impress on your kids that it's not necessarily just about which kitten looks the coolest or cutest. 

If NONE of your friend's kittens seem "right", don't force yourself to choose one. Bow out gracefully and start checking shelters ;} As others have mentioned, the right cat will absolutely choose you - when you see the right cat, you just know it's the right cat. I know that sounds like utter sparkle-crap, but it's true!
　
I hope I've helped a bit. Please let us know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I like that! Sparkle-crap. Made me laugh, good way to start your day!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats on your decision! Most people have provided great answers to your questions but here's some other things to consider.

How old are the boys? Most shelters recommend that kittens shouldn't be adopted to households with children under 5.

Also, with an older cat (even one year old), it's generally easier to see what kind of personality that cat will have, which may be important to you. Do you want a more independent cat, or a cat who will follow you around? Sometimes the way you raise a kitten affects their personality, but it also has to do with the cat itself. 

If you are getting a kitten, it's generally better to get two kittens, since they play with each other, groom each other, and generally take care of each other. Just something to consider, however two cats does mean 2x the food costs and vet costs

When choosing a kitten I'd generally say let the cat choose you. Resist the temptation to choose by color, pick a cat that seems interested in you and the kids!

Good luck!


----------



## Shayebri (Sep 24, 2012)

The litterbox is fine as a plastic container, as long as it is big enough. The bathtub is a good idea, thats where I have mine.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

If there's an allergy issue,a short-haired cat might be better. OR,your husbands allergies could be dander-related. People with dander-related allergies have done FINE with a cat. But it takes more grooming and some extra housecleaning.


----------



## Leivies_Lavish_Cat_Lounge (Dec 16, 2010)

bluemilk said:


> If there's an allergy issue,a short-haired cat might be better. OR,your husbands allergies could be dander-related. People with dander-related allergies have done FINE with a cat. But it takes more grooming and some extra housecleaning.


YUP! My kids and I are all allergic and everyone is fine (because I clean alot maybe?) as long has no one pets the cats then rubs there eyes.


----------



## smbaker (Sep 27, 2012)

Regarding which kitten to get (male vs female), typically once a male is neutered, he is more similar in disposition to a female, so I agree to just pick the one that seems right for your family. Kittens are wild!! Have patience. They grow into much calmer fur babies.


----------

